# How many vacation days per year do they grant employees in the UK?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

How many vacation days per year do they grant employees in the UK?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it varies from employer to employer, but I think its a minimum of five weeks inc statutory holidays ??


Jo xx


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think the legal minimum is 5.6 weeks paid annual leave which works out about 28 days a year for someone working five days a week.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

See Holiday entitlements: the basics : Directgov - Employment


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

every company i have worked for in the UK give 24 - 26 days paid leave a year... This is not including bank holidays! wooooo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The maximum amount of statutory paid holiday you can be entitled to is 28 days. This applies even if you work more than five days a week.
Your contract of employment may give you the right to take more than the statutory amount of paid holiday. However, it cannot give you less. For example, if your contract of employment says you can only take 10 days' paid holiday a year and you work five days a week, you will still be entitled to take 28 days' paid holiday.
Maiden


----------

